# Gizzard Shad



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm taking a little trip down by the Muskingum river in Zanesville, does any one know where I can use my cast net to get some shad near Zanesville??


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Catfish Man said:


> I'm taking a little trip down by the Muskingum river in Zanesville, does any one know where I can use my cast net to get some shad near Zanesville??


 Preferably big shad!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Buckeye Lake. Lots of big gizzard shad in there. All over the lake.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

polebender said:


> Buckeye Lake. Lots of big gizzard shad in there. All over the lake.


Thanks, but im looking for a place close to Zanesville. 


polebender said:


> Buckeye Lake. Lots of big gizzard shad in there. All over the lake.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Catfish Man said:


> Thanks, but im looking for a place close to Zanesville.


Yeah, didn’t know where you were coming from? For me Buckeye is on the way to Zanesville.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

polebender said:


> Yeah, didn’t know where you were coming from? For me Buckeye is on the way to Zanesville.


Didn't think of that


----------



## Bobby Parker (7 d ago)

What time of year is the best time to catch them there?


----------

